# Help with changing 2006 Jetta "parking light"



## akmpharmd (Aug 26, 2008)

My car tells me that it has the right front parking light out. I know which light it is, and I removed the rubber cap from the back and can rotate the bulb inside, but it does not pull out the back, or I havent been able to get it out. Does anyone know how to?? I know that it is the small clear lamp when my lights are on low beam.... GRRRR...no problem with the brake lights, but this one is beyond me!! Thanks for your help


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You have to wiggle your hand in there pretty well, and grab the back of the bulb securely. It does take quite a little tug to get them out but they will pop out no prob with a decent pull.


----------

